# Windows tech call



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have felt left out having Apple comps, however all is now well as just now I received a call from a genuine Microsoft rep asking me to press buttons on my keyboard,and could not understand why I found it difficult until I said Apple, for some reason he hung up on me.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

Cabby,

I kept one on the phone for over 30 minutes, then told him to go and f*** off, felt very good about that.

Funnily enough (touch wood), haven't had another similar call for over 3 months, I wonder why.

Regards

Bill & Patsy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That too is my favourite sport!

Except when they ring too early in the morning.

That's when I skip the 30mins and go straight to saying something similar to the name in my avatar!

I just wish some day I would get a "Genuine" Microsoft Technician by the name of OKA!!!


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Our neighbour fell for it, he paid out £250 until he realized he'd been ripped off , somehow his bank got the money back.
I used to tell um I'm running Linux but now we have the BT True Call phones and haven't had a cold call since. :grin2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh dear, none at all, that must be very frustrating.>>:grin2::grin2:


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

greygit said:


> Our neighbour fell for it, he paid out £250 until he realized he'd been ripped off , somehow his bank got the money back.
> I used to tell um I'm running Linux but now we have the BT True Call phones and haven't had a cold call since. :grin2:


Good bit of kit those, we too have not had a single call since we got ours.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

I just let my missus answer the phone, by the time they have spent 5 minutes talking to her they are just about ready too throw themselves off the highest building in Mumbai, problem solved :grin2::grin2:

M


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

delawaredandy said:


> I just let my missus answer the phone, by the time they have spent 5 minutes talking to her they are just about ready too throw themselves off the highest building in Mumbai, problem solved :grin2::grin2:
> 
> M


We have a true hero in our midst.


----------

